# Compulsory Travel Insurance?



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Ann has just booked two single flights (one from Paphos to Gatwick and the return from Gatwick to Paphos) with two different airlines. Easyjet absolutely straightforward but Thomson, after the purchase of the ticket online, state that travel insurance is compulsory. I find this hard to believe and wondered whether anyone else has come across this. Travelling in early May so plenty of time to sort things out but any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Insurance*

Not heard of this before but I use my Cyprus credit card to pay for flights or holidays and I automatically get free travel and medical insurance. Is Thomson insisting you take out their insurance scheme?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

No Thomson seem to be insisting that you have travel insurance, and there is an option to purchase their insurance on the web page. However digging into their FAQ it seems that travel insurance is not compulsory and you, if you don't have it, have to indemnify them against whatever ills might befall you.

It seems such a "Carry On" for a ticket costing forty pounds or so.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess they may want to guard themselves against the extra costs of diverting the plane if some clown has a heart attack or other circumstances.

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> No Thomson seem to be insisting that you have travel insurance, and there is an option to purchase their insurance on the web page. However digging into their FAQ it seems that travel insurance is not compulsory and you, if you don't have it, have to indemnify them against whatever ills might befall you.
> 
> It seems such a "Carry On" for a ticket costing forty pounds or so.


£40 or so?! We have been looking at a flight back to Wales for the next few weeks and the cheapest we can find is £368! 
Cardiff I'd extortionate! 😡


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Hell's Teeth! That is a lot of money for a flight. We chose Thomson for the flight out and Easyjet for the flight back as they were the best options according to Skyscanner. I think the return flight was more (as it always seems to be) and the total cost about £120. We have decided to take out travel insurance with Tesco (as you never know Pete might be on one of the flights) for the grand cost of £5.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You need have no fear of being diverted with me on the flight. Lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place. Anyway even if it does you'll end up in terminal one and for me it'll be terminal too.










Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You need have no fear of being diverted with me on the flight. Lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place. Anyway even if it does you'll end up in terminal one and for me it'll be terminal too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you dare ... you told me that, like me, you intend to live forever.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> £40 or so?! We have been looking at a flight back to Wales for the next few weeks and the cheapest we can find is £368!
> Cardiff I'd extortionate!


The cheap flight only tend to be for the London region airports, Stanstead, Gatwick etc.
We are happy if we can get to the North of England for under 300.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Jet2com are great for flights to the Midlands and North


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Davetheeagle said:


> Jet2com are great for flights to the Midlands and North


We always use Jet2 into Leeds Bradford when we go to the UK.


----------

